# Is my Canon A-1 broken? Or is it my fault...



## Leneagle (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello, 

I'm very new to shooting on film so all help is appreciated. 
I recently got a used Canon A-1 (I shot on Kodak 200 ISO film) and the pictures came out horrible and not useable. 
I already had an issue with it once before where the shutter button wouldn't work and I couldn't advance the film/lever. I was able to fix that issue but now I fear that my camera is broken? 
Weirdly 2 pictures I got out of the 36 where somewhat ok I will attach them below, underneath the bad ones. Maybe I'm just doing something wrong but when taking the fotos I shot on 1.8f (in Av mode) and the shutter speed was never a crazy high or low number so I thought it was fine...
Thank you for any help!


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 29, 2021)

You got an exposure problem if this is using an auto exposure mode ... either the internal light meter, or the shutter mechanism.
Without film you can check both ... point at something dark and look at what the exposure meter is saying ... should be slow shutter speed ... then take a shot with the back open and see if the shutter curtains remain open for an expected time.

... if you are shooting in full manual ... then it may be your fault.


----------



## compur (Dec 29, 2021)

When you shoot in Av mode is the lens' aperture ring set at the "A" position?


----------



## Leneagle (Dec 29, 2021)

compur said:


> When you shoot in Av mode is the lens' aperture ring set at the "A" position?


Yes it is, was that wrong?


----------



## Leneagle (Dec 29, 2021)

dxqcanada said:


> You got an exposure problem if this is using an auto exposure mode ... either the internal light meter, or the shutter mechanism.
> Without film you can check both ... point at something dark and look at what the exposure meter is saying ... should be slow shutter speed ... then take a shot with the back open and see if the shutter curtains remain open for an expected time.
> 
> ... if you are shooting in full manual ... then it may be your fault.


Ok thank you! I wasn't shooting in full manual, the exposure meter is showing slow shutter speed when I point at something dark, can't check the shutter right now cause I have film in but I'll check once it's out. Maybe I'll try shooting a few in fully automatic mode and see how they turn out haha. Otherwise maybe I should get it looked at by a professional or something


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Dec 30, 2021)

I don't use Canon but from glancing at a manual; did you check your stop down lever?


----------



## Leneagle (Dec 30, 2021)

Hardus Nameous said:


> I don't use Canon but from glancing at a manual; did you check your stop down lever?


----------



## Leneagle (Dec 30, 2021)

I don't have a lever it's more like a little slidy thing next to my lens, but I never touched it really. As I didn't really understand stopped down metering and thought I just leave it as it is


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Dec 30, 2021)

The only other things I can think of would be to check the ISO setting and exposure compensation.


----------



## compur (Dec 30, 2021)

Leneagle said:


> Yes it is, was that wrong?



No.


----------



## pendennis (Dec 30, 2021)

You may want to try some exposure comparisons using the camera in manual mode.  Pick out an object in bright sunlight, and the exposure should be 1/film speed (say ISO 200) @ f/16, i.e. the "Sunny f/16" rule.  Next, set your camera to Av, select f/16, and the shutter speed should be close to what the Sunny f/16 rule should be.

PS - In the case of 1/200, move the shutter speed to 1/250, as print film has a lot of latitude.


----------



## Don G. (Aug 25, 2022)

Leneagle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm very new to shooting on film so all help is appreciated.
> I recently got a used Canon A-1 (I shot on Kodak 200 ISO film) and the pictures came out horrible and not useable.
> ...


I have a Canon A1 camera with a similar problem.  The problem may be a sticking shutter.  After a lot of experimenting, I discovered I could get only get proper pictures after advancing the film a few times.  It continued to have that problem every time the camera was not used for awhile. My recommendation is to have it serviced by a reputable company.  The camera is certainly capable of taking excellent photos!


----------

